# Swordfishing the Spur May 5 and 6



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

Left Mexico beach around noon Saturday and caught some hardtails and headed to the Spur. Trolled at dark under the super moon and and went two for four on yellow fins with one strike that almost spooled a 50 before coming off. Both Yellow fins were around 35 lbs. Moved a little north into 1300 feet of water and put out one live bait and two dead baits for swords. Over the next few hours got two strikes with both of them being sharks. Around 3 am eastern moved further south into 2500 feet of water and put out the live bait and had a big strike that turned out to be a 60lb wahoo. fished for tuna the next morning with no luck then headed to the squiggle to troll. Found a nice weed line and got boarded by the Coast Guard. After a inspection landed three dolphin with the largest being 25lbs. Moved in to 450 feet and deep dropped for yellow edge and caught a 15lb and 25 lb yellow edge. Finished off the day inshore with 6 scamp one red grouper and a few jacks. Great trip just no swords but some great by catch and awesome weather.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow that's an impressive catch. Pretty far out to get boarded ... maybe they were bored?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a delicious assortment you got there.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice fish and pics! Thanks for posting.

Robert


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a productive and fun trip to me with some excellent eating. good job!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job catching a little of everything there, and a Wahoo at night ? 

Thats cool :thumbsup:


As for the coast guard , i have seen them lurking around a lot lately , wonder why all the sudden in this broke azz economy are they way out offshore messing with people that havent called in emergencies...........


when we broke down 2 years back 120 miles out it took them 24 hrs to get to us as the boat was docked in mobile bay , now they are cruising the canyon........?

Maybe they are looking for Illeagls ?

God Bless the Coast Guard , but sometimes:whistling: ........


----------

